# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  نعي أليم

## الحريف

*انتقل إلي رحمة مولاه عضو المنتدي الخال/محمد حسين سيد عثمان مطلع العام الحالي اثر علة لم تمهله طويلا  . كان الفقيد من عشاق الاحمر الوهاج . الا رحم الله الفقيد رحمة واسعة . اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأدخله فسيح جناتك مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء وحسن اؤلئك رفيقا  .
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأدخله فسيح جناتك مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء وحسن اؤلئك رفيقا  
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعله من اصحاب اليمين
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واجعله من اصحاب اليمين
واسكنه فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقا
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واجعل الجنة مقامه
*

----------


## Abu Reem

*اللهم أغفر له وأرحمه وأحسن عزاء أسرته ..
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ..
*

----------


## Mars1

*للهم اغفر له وارحمه وارحمنا اذا ما صرنا الى ما صار اليه
*

----------


## أحمد محمد الحاج

*تقبله الله بواسع رحمته وأسكنه فسيح جناته إنا لله وانا اليه راجعون احسن الله عزاءكم
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*رحمه الله رحمة واسعه وجعل الجنة متقلبه وعفر والهم اهله و ذويه الصبر الجميل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اللهم تقبله بواسع رحمتك وأسكنه فسيح جناتك
 إنا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
احسن الله عزاءكم والاسرة الكريمة 





*

----------


## abufulla

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحريف
					

انتقل إلي رحمة مولاه عضو المنتدي الخال/محمد حسين سيد عثمان مطلع العام الحالي اثر علة لم تمهله طويلا  . كان الفقيد من عشاق الاحمر الوهاج . الا رحم الله الفقيد رحمة واسعة . اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأدخله فسيح جناتك مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء وحسن اؤلئك رفيقا  .



اللهم أغفرله وارحمه وأدخله فسيح جناتك مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء وحسن اؤلئك رفيقا
*

----------

